# Swhc



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Okay, I bought in a few dollars ago, and again.

Almost no debt, Great earniings, huge short interest, lots of buybacks.
A decent acquisition lately.

To top it off they recently upgraded their ERP system (at a cost of a few million $) to better control inventory during the eventual and anticipated slowdow.

Anyone have a guess on how high this will go?


----------



## Gumball (Dec 22, 2011)

I do not own but am kicking myself for not buying it around the $9 mark...
my guess is its going lower in the near term due to the soft guidance they gave going fwd... was down 10% after hours yesterday...


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Gumball said:


> I do not own but am kicking myself for not buying it around the $9 mark...
> my guess is its going lower in the near term due to the soft guidance they gave going fwd... was down 10% after hours yesterday...


Sad thing is I was thinking of clearing out some (via covered calls) at $17, but option trading isn't set up.

I don't get it though, forward P/E is still sitting in the very low double digits (even with the lower guidance).
They tend to beat guidance, they have no debt and a pile of cash.
$17 might have been a bit rich, but $14-15 is very cheap.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Now SWBI
Ok, still holding, doing quite well. The AOUT spinoff was a nice bonus.

But this is nuts, 2021 EPS of $4.40, 2022Q1 EPS of $1.57.

Why is the price still so low?
Is there that much fear of political action?

Such an unloved stock.


----------

